# iPhone



## Fair2partlycloudy (May 29, 2016)

Anyone ever had the problem of their phone getting hot? The longer I'm on it, the hotter it gets and the battery drains quick.  It gets hot while on charge too. 


Anyone?


----------



## havasu (May 29, 2016)

I don't have an iPhone but my Samsung will get hot when I have alot of apps running in the background, or when I set it for wi-fi and it burns up all my power searching for a connection. I believe all phones recommend shutting down and turning it back on daily, so everything sets properly and updates come in quickly.


----------



## Fair2partlycloudy (May 29, 2016)

I do close everything that's running down. It didn't help. I had a new battery put in too. That didn't help either. 



Thanks!


----------



## Chris (May 29, 2016)

Do you have a yahoo mail account on it? For some reason yahoo mail sucks the life out of an iPhone battery. I deleted mine and never had an issue since.


----------



## RoofingGuy (May 30, 2016)

Try to take clean reboot your iphone or just turn off you phone for 2 minutes.


----------



## Fair2partlycloudy (Jun 2, 2016)

I have a mail on it but it won't let me delete it. I'll try cutting it off. Thanks!


----------



## Chris (Jun 3, 2016)

I have read that some of them are updating so often it just wipes the battery. Also heard yahoo was the worst. I just open it in my browser now.


----------

